# Starlings?



## Alexx (Sep 12, 2008)

Can I go hunt starlings now?
what kind of license do I need?
Can I use a 0.177 caliber Air rifle in southeast public land?

Thank you


----------



## duckman39 (Dec 26, 2004)

starlings are open all year. 
I all you need is a small game lic. 
Not sure about the air rifle,but i think it would be fine. 

Duckman


----------



## Talkeetna (Apr 11, 2009)

Starlings - we have way too many be-cause they are an in-vasive speecies.

You get that small-game license and you can blast away! Id use a .410 to make it easyer to knock em down. 

Never eatin one so dunno how they tastes. Like-ly not so good.:sad:


----------



## Alexx (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

I still like to know If I can use a .177 Air Rifle in southeast Michigan Public lands.

I eaten them before and they really taste good I fried them with Olive Oil and sometimes I add Eggs with some spices


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Alexx said:


> I still like to know If I can use a .177 Air Rifle in southeast Michigan Public lands.


Yes you can but alot of public lands in the area are closed to shooting April 1 - Sept 14.


----------

